# gxine shuts Xorg



## al7oot (Aug 20, 2009)

I successfully installed gxine 0.5.904_1 using the following codes:

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gxine
make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey install clean
```

The problem is whenever I start gxine, the Xorg panics, freezes and shuts down, then XDM login screen appears. Even when I try to run it through terminal, the bug occurs instantly and I cannot write it down.

Please help me.


----------



## adamk (Aug 20, 2009)

You've hit some bug in the X server or video driver.  Make sure you are using the latest version of Xorg in the ports tree.  If the problem is still happening, check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old file after XDM restarts to see if there's anything interesting.  Otherwise, you might have to run Xorg in gdb to get a backtrace.

To work around the problem, you can probably change the video output device that gxine is using.  I'm guessing that it defaults to Xv if available, and probably has an option to use the x11/xshm, or something similar.

Adam


----------



## al7oot (Aug 20, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> You've hit some bug in the X server or video driver.  Make sure you are using the latest version of Xorg in the ports tree.  If the problem is still happening, check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old file after XDM restarts to see if there's anything interesting.  Otherwise, you might have to run Xorg in gdb to get a backtrace.
> 
> To work around the problem, you can probably change the video output device that gxine is using.  I'm guessing that it defaults to Xv if available, and probably has an option to use the x11/xshm, or something similar.
> 
> Adam



Thanks for the quick respond, I cannot start gxine in order to change the video output device. Do you know any command line code that changes the video output before starting gxine?

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old output 
	
	



```
(EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```


----------

